# Stocking Help?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all, my LFS has had a contest this month, you enter a drawing to win a free 46 gallon tank, doesn't come with anything except a stand and hood. This contest ends on Monday, and I do realize it's a very slim chance I win it, but in the event that I do I'd like to plan ahead. I'd like sand substrate and heavily planted. Either Sponge filters( I'd like Fluval Duel Sponge Filter, how much would I need?) or an Aquaclear 70. For fish, I'd like 2 group of "Supporting Cast", like Schooling fish, and 1-2 Main Fish, that would be seen out often. For one of the schooling fish, I already know I'd ideally want 6 Kuhli Loaches. I also like Celestial Pearl Danios, but I don't think they're ideal for this tank(?). For a main fish, I like the idea of a pair of Blue Rams or a Gourami. What's a good species? Thanks for any and all replies!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait, no to the rams, 3 Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlids or a Gourami.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have 5 apistogramma cacatuoides in my 29g tank and they are a lot of fun to watch. They're pretty easy to care for and so far, not SUPER aggressive to other species. I love them.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know, they're very pretty <3 1 male can be with 2 females, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, they are harem breeders. I have 1 male and 4 females.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hrmmm, ok. In your Opinion, would they be alright with Celestial Pearl Danios?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive never had those danios before. Just a quick glance at their profile and it says they should be kept alone because of how small they are. Just remember the apisto's are cichlids. Mine are still juveniles and I cant see them eating another fish right now, but I'm sure that will change once they are full grown. The males get 3.5 inches.. putting that with a fish that gets 3/4's of an inch sounds risky to me.

Again though, I've never had celestial pearl danio's before.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I'll rethink that, then. Thank you for the help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, so, I just called the LFS, apparently they closed the contest but will draw it next week. So, anyway, I came up with a alternative stocking plan........as the "Supporting Cast" have 1 RedTailed Shark and 6-7 Praecox(excuse the bad spelling) Rainbowfish. What could I have as a main fish? I'd keep it at 75-76 F and alter the PH so it's a 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bump.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys, I made another one. So, I pretty much still need suggestions, and I made 3 plans. So, here they are:

Passive #1:

6-7 Cardinal Tetras

6-7 Kuhli Loaches

2 Blue Rams
___________________

Passive #2:

6-7 Kuhli Loaches

3-4 Scarlet Badis [Harem]

7-8 of Some Tetra or Rasbora 
___________________________

Semi-Aggresive:

1 RedFinned Shark

6-7 Praecox Rainbowfish

2 Dwarf Gourami (Male Female Pair)


So, which options do you guys think is the best fit for a 46 gallon, planted, Filtered tank?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would go with th passive group. I had a pair of the blue rams in a 20 gallon long and they were just not growing like they should I gave them to a friend of mine that has a 40 gallon and they are awsome! Cardinals are pretty and Kuhli loaches are very, very cool fish! I think they will be pretty in a tank together.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you  I like that option, too. Probably one of the Passive groups. Does anyone know If Kuhli Loaches will eat clams? My LFS has some and I know i'd have to add thing to the water(plankton?), but would 2-3 of them survive? After the tank is well cycled, of course.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, so they still haven't drawn. But, instead of Blue Rams, I decided to do Bolivian Rams becuase of their hardiness. And, some sort of Tetra. Any Tetra suggestion for a pH of around 7.2?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I think a school of Black Neon Tetra would look very nice with the Bolivian Rams. ; )


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Black Neons? I'll look into them, they're in our profiles, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes they are in the profile I have them in my 55 and they are very pretty.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, I know I do change my mind very much, but it's part of my nature :/ so, I thought I'd see what the max the tank could hold Is, and I was pleasantly surprised. With an Aquaclear 70:

1 Bolivian Ram

6-7 Kuhli Loaches

7 Rummynose Tetras

6-7 Lemon/Emperor/Black Neon Tetras

1 African Butterfly Fish/ 3-4 Peacock Gudgeons


So, sound good? And any tips on Peacock Gudgeon care? I found the basic, but not if Males can be kept together and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

In a tank the size of this one I think it would be fine to have a 2 male and 2 females.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Really? That's awesome. Do you know much about them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I had a pair of them a couple years back they are very pretty fish and love to have caves to hide. I made some out of PVC pipe and they liked them alot.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you think that they would settle for rock or driftwood formations? Oh, and I didn't win the tank  but I'll have a 10 gallon open within the next year, do you think a Pair of them would fit in there, or should I go with Sparkling Gourami or Scarlet Badis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not put them in a 10 gallon but the driftwood/rock would be fine. I glued gravel on the pvc pipe so it looked natural.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hrmm, ok then. Well, thank you for all your help, Calmwaters 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------

